# Impulse 9 vs Warp 8



## gojo (Feb 1, 2011)

I am comparing the different Netgain motors. With the space I have available I am pretty much limited to the Impulse 9, but I want to feel good about having it in the EV. 
The Impulse 9 costs more, and has less horse power and torque then the Warp 8, but the Impulse 9 has more brush area, so I am concluding the Impulse 9 must be a tougher motor. Does it handle higher RPM’s with out damaging the commutator? Do the brushes last longer?
The Impulse 9 weighs about 20 pounds more then the Warp 8. Does the Impulse 9 run cooler at higher RPMs then a Warp8? 
My only reason for getting the single axle Impulse 9 was to save 3/4 of an inch in length over a Warp 8 with the rear axle cut off, but Netgain must make them for some other reason, or not many people would buy them. Speed is not a big deal for me, and I would be the type of person to trade some performance for durability and reliability, so maybe the Impulse 9 would be the right choice for reasons beyond being 3/4 inch shorter.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

gojo said:


> I am comparing the different Netgain motors. With the space I have available I am pretty much limited to the Impulse 9, but I want to feel good about having it in the EV.
> The Impulse 9 costs more, and has less horse power and torque then the Warp 8, but the Impulse 9 has more brush area, so I am concluding the Impulse 9 must be a tougher motor. Does it handle higher RPM’s with out damaging the commutator? Do the brushes last longer?
> The Impulse 9 weighs about 20 pounds more then the Warp 8. Does the Impulse 9 run cooler at higher RPMs then a Warp8?
> My only reason for getting the single axle Impulse 9 was to save 3/4 of an inch in length over a Warp 8 with the rear axle cut off, but Netgain must make them for some other reason, or not many people would buy them. Speed is not a big deal for me, and I would be the type of person to trade some performance for durability and reliability, so maybe the Impulse 9 would be the right choice for reasons beyond being 3/4 inch shorter.


Here is a tidbit from Jim Husted... racing motor guru. This gem is worth it's weight in gold... .ooops, cyber weight = ) ...anyways, read up! (quote below from NEDRA forum.

Doesn't the Impulse 9 motor make less torque per amp than the ADC 8 inch motor?


A little history on the Impulse9. When I got my first one in, one of the first
things I noticed was the armature and pole shoe laminations were off set by
about 1/2 inch. I questioned George about this and was told that being the
Impulse 9 was supposed to be a motor for motor replacement for the ADC8's it was
found to have a slower RPM per volt than the 8's. They countered that by
offsetting the armature laminations by (lets say) misplacing the armature
allignment of the fields laminations to get as well rounded as they could. When
talking about a 4" lamination spread a 1/2" is quite a bit though. Both Olly's
and Johns Impulse 9's have allinged "pole shoe to armature" allingment. I
figured these guys wouldn't have an issue pumping a few more volts in them to
get the RPM up and wouldn't mind the extra torque. I'd thought this info might
help affirm Johns and Mikes possition on the numbers.

Anyway, just a note not to use the stock specs of the Impulse here 8^)

Jim


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

The Impulse 9 is designed to be a drop in replacement for the 8 inch motor with a little higher peak and continuous current capability. I think the aircooled VW crowd was one group asking for such a motor early on. It is a commonly converted vehicle that can be a tight fit when the clutch is retained.


----------

